# Pipistrelle photo shoot



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Pipi was prancing about on top of the fridge this evening (her favourite place), so I decided to take some snaps for her breeder to see how she's coming along. I know how much we all love swooning over cat pics, so I thought I'd upload them here too!

Not in focus but loved the pic.


















Show off that she is indeed a tortoishell. Her red is slowing coming in on the rest of her.


















She was trying to catch her own tail which she saw appear on the shelf below her....









An idea of scale. Door is 28" wide.









Her tail has really come on in the last couple of months. From hairy looking stick to beautiful plume


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_tt1: Her tail is looking fabulous


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! She's looking fabulous!! And so grown up :001_tt1:

What a stunning girl :001_tt1:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

She's amazing!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

She's looking good, how old is she now?


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Pipistrelle is so pretty, and wow isnt she growing, she looks beautiful


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks all. So proud of her 



Cazzer said:


> She's looking good, how old is she now?


She has her birthday on the 1st of every month so she'll be 7 months old on the 1st of May.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah so she's about a month older than Kassiopeia who is six months on the 3 may. She is looking very gawky and gangly in comparison. Short legs and long body! Yours looks a bit more in proportion!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! she has grown sooo much 

She's beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: Lovely markings and that tail


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

wow
what a supermodel ive got an image of her in my mind wearing black cap 
and waistcoat ,bit weird but comical she reminds me of a classy cartoon 
character i want to see more please,..adorable
oh and i love her name so suitable, ive got a boy cat and oh calls him pippylongstocking ,he s all black but when u hold him up high and he just dangles there he is soooo loooong


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Looks like she has a red nail on her back paw .


----------

